# Apprenticeship local 6



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

Forgot to add this is for the inside wiremen apprenticeship


----------



## MrLopez650 (Feb 6, 2015)

I actually scored 99.05 .it doesn't say % next to it so I'm not sure if it's the same


----------

